# Typomania: fun with WebGL and HTML5



## Babbage (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys. This is about an open source project I started along with my friends. Its called *typomania * and its based on the very new WebGL and html5 technologies. Its just a fun project where we tried to explore the various features of WebGL (openGL in browser as most of you are aware of). I would really want you guys to check it out and contribute... and have fun!

The code is hosted at:
typomania - A typing game exploiting HTML5 and WebGL - Google Project Hosting

and the game is hosted at:
Typomania

Let me know about your thoughts!!

Since this is a new technology, and is not a standard yet, most of you may not be able to play the game the first time you try to play. Please refer to the FAQ page in our site to know how you can view the game.

Note that it is recommended to use the latest version of Google Chrome or Firefox to correctly view the page. Also you need to configure the browsers most of the time before you can use webGL components in the browser. Just check out the site FAQ page if you are unable to play the game...
So go on and TYPE UNTIL YOU DIE 

Typomania


----------

